# Older Microclimate B1 ME/HT



## kingsfool (Jun 15, 2008)

Hello everyone. Thanks for reading.


I have been given a second hand B1 ME/HT Proportional Temperature Control System (this is how it reads on the front of the unit).
Cant figure out how to attach a photo I have taken.

My question is whether this older model is a DIMMING thermostat? 
The current model on Microclimate's website states DIMMING on the unit itself.

I will be setting up a heat lamp so need to ensure I have the correct thermostat!

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

It usually says on the front if it's a Dimming or a Pulse ..so if there's nothing written I always assume it's neither and just an old school standard thermostat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kingsfool (Jun 15, 2008)

Excuse the link to a random website. This is the unit I have









https://reptiles-and-invertebrates....limate-b1me-ht-high-temp-thermostat-eofy-sale

Friend used it to adjust his heat mat but was told it would do lamps or mats.

Hmmm.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

kingsfool said:


> Excuse the link to a random website. This is the unit I have
> image
> 
> https://reptiles-and-invertebrates....limate-b1me-ht-high-temp-thermostat-eofy-sale
> ...


It says proportional on it so I would take it as being pulse proportional. The magic eye element allows for a nighttime temperature to be set. 
However it is not suitable for a mat, as these, along with dimmers, have a minimum wattage to work, which is higher than a mat. 
If you are using a mat use a mat stat. 
It also won't work with a lamp, it is designed for ceramic heaters.


----------

